# He's gone...wanted to thank posters...



## sas (Dec 1, 2009)

I posted my first post here last Monday after taking my 10 yr old golden to a teaching hospital when he appeared to lose use of one hind leg and stopped eating & drinking. I was up all that night b/c I'd never spent a night in this house without him. I've never been apart from him for these 10 years. I decided I was going to drive to the vet facility at dawn to see him and discuss options. Before I could I received a call. Bailey stopped breathing at 2:30 a.m. They don't know why. I had no idea his life was even in danger. It took them a long time to convince me they were talking about MY dog, MY Bailey. 

I cannot express the shock and heartbreak this past week has brought. My husband and I are lost w/out Bailey. Neither of us expected the incredible depression to follow. We cannot be in the house b/c we've never been here without him. We both took the week of work, picked him up and buried him in his favorite spot in the yard with his frisbee and toy monkey. We have been crying ever since. The vet facility offered to do an autopsy but said we could not have his body back if they did, only ashes. My husband said no, he wanted Bailey home. I had to respect that though I desperately wanted to know what happened.

I do thank all of you who posted before. It sounds like a stroke was definitely a possibility. I know there is no "good" time or "good" way to lose a dog like Bailey. In a way it's almost like Bailey took all the tough decision-making out of our hands. He was a dog of action -- always wanting to play, swim, travel, explore -- I don't think he could have been happy not being able to do all that.

Sorry for the overly long & depressing post. Again, thanks for the kind responses previously. Wish I'd found this forum years ago b/c I could have talked nonstop about this amazing dog -- my first and, likely, my last. Life will never be the same.

Susan


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss..


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss of Bailey!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

You and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers. When and if you are able at some point...please...tell us about your Bailey


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Bailey. My thoughts and prayers are with you as you grieve the loss of your beautiful and wonderful boy. Rest in peace sweet Bailey. You will see him again, and until that time, he is no longer in any pain, and running free at the bridge.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

I am so sorry. I know we all understand losing a heart dog and the pain we go through is close if not exactly like losing a child. I truly believe that our heart dogs return to us when we need them the most. When the time is right, Bailey will return to you. Maybe not as a golden, maybe not even as a dog, but he will come back into your lives. My Quincy left me right at 20 years ago. I have a feeling that he is back with me now through Jake. He came when I needed him most and literally saved my life. 

You are in my thoughts and prayers. Know that Baily is still there with you and will come home again. *HUGS*


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry. 
I encourage you to visit the Forum as you grieve, as many of us have been where you are and can understand what you are going through. I promise you, you will feel better. It's a process of steps, some forward some back...but you will feel better. One day you'll find yourself smiling as you remember Bailey and it won't be through tears. 
Hugs...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss - and I believe your Bailey made the decision for you - a few of my dogs have done this for me.

When you can, please post some stories of your Bailey - to celebrate the life you shared.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you will post your Bailey memories and share with us when you are able to do so. Bailey is still with you in spirit and will always be in your heart.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for the sudden loss of Bailey,and hope that the happy memories you have will bring you both comfort, through the tears and sadness.


----------



## BonnieM (Sep 16, 2009)

My heartfelt condolences.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry for your loss of Bailey, their loss whether expected or not always hurts like hell, and is the price we pay for their unconditional love. If and when you feel able to share more of Bailey's life, you will find support and comfort from others here, as sadly so many of us have been through this many times before.

I know that at the moment the thought of another dog will be the last thing on your mind, but believe me bringing another dog into our house when we have lost a loved one has for me been a life saver. It does not mean that you are replacing Bailey, that will never happen, but will be Bailey's legacy to you that you would be able to open your heart to another dog.

Run free, play with new friends and sleep softly Bailey


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

Gosh...so very sorry. It will take some time but the memories will be sweet someday. Thinking of you.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Bailey sounded like a truly great dog, and will be sadly missed.

Our family had to face this a few years ago. We were all bereft and couldn't stop crying. We made up some of our favourite pictures and now have a forever reminder of how much we loved him and what a great dog he was, just like your Bailey!

My husband said he would never have a dog again, the pain was just too great. But, a little over a year later a big bouncing pup, Obi, came into our lives and almost immediately started to mend our broken hearts in the way only a pup can do. Sometimes the family said they could hardly remember Spud any more, but now when I see the precious pictures and remember the precious memories, I do so with a smile. We now have two GR's, and I'll never be without one ever again.

Hang around and when you feel strong enough, we'd love for you to share some pics and memories of Bailey...


----------



## Devon (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh . . . my heart goes out to you. It's so hard to lose a special animal companion, particularly a Golden. They usually don't like to worry their owners and will put on a brave face despite their pain, and I can't say I blame your husband for wanting Bailey with both of you after he passed. I felt the same way when my Jake had to be put down because of stomach cancer. I was a wreck without his remains here, and felt a huge sense of relief when I was able to pick up his ashes. He was home again, on so many levels.

I'm so sorry to hear this. Take heart in knowing that Bailey's now at Rainbow Bridge, waiting for you.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Just know that your Bailey is now pain free and healthy running at Rainbow Bridge with all his GRF friends.

Something similar happed to our Maggie this past July. On July 16, she stopped eating and drinking, could not walk on her own. I did the best I could, bringing her water, offering her food and treats, trying to help her get outside. We finally made the decision to help her to Rainbow Bridge on July 20. It became apparent she was in pain. It was very hard to let her go, she was almost 14 y.o. We know she's young and healthy again waiting at the Bridge.

Also, please don't close your heart to another pet. My daughter surprised me with Hank for my birthday (Aug.). He didn't take Maggie's place, she just passed the baton to him. Watching his puppy antics makes us laugh and remember all the funny things Maggie did at that age. The house was too quiet for those 3 weeks without a dog.

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Susan, I am so very sorry about your tragic and shocking loss of Bailey. Many of us have been there. Please feel free to share here anytime and we would love to see photos of your beloved Bailey when you are ready.
Godspeed sweet Bailey.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Bailey. i know how hard this is. I lost my angel golden Sandy iin Feb 2007. You will feel better, it just takes time. Know that your sweet Bailey is runnign free at the Rainbow Bridge waiting for you.







Rainbow Bridge








Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Please don't apologize. A lot of us on here can understand exactly what you are going through. I am so very sorry for you loss!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I'm so very sorry. You will always find shoulders to lean on or cry on here, as many of us have had similar losses. When you're ready, we would love to hear more about your sweetie and see pics..... many find that very comforting. Godspeed sweet Bailey and gentle hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bailey. I recently lost one of my goldens too, I understand the pain and heartbreak you are going through {{ hugs}} 

Bailey is no longer in any pain and is running free and having fun at the bridge, until he meets up with you one more time. He will be there. 

Please come by and tell us Bailey stories. Being a new poster, we haven't gotten to know him. When it is not too hard we would love to hear all about him. I understand it may be too hard right now. I can't talk about my girl without tearing up. We are all here for you!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Never apologize for loving a dog so much tht heart is broekn when yu lose him or her, or for wanting to show grief at the loss of a wonderful, true friend,. Most of us here have been thru this at least once, me the first time 50 years ago last month and many times since. It never gets easier. But I would not trade one second I had with any of them, from my first dog, an English Setter who died of distemper at 8 months back in '56 to my almost 9 year old who died of cancer as I held her a yer ago May.

Dog lover truly understand and they hurt with you for your loss. I am so very sorry. You guy is joinging amny good goldens from this foruym at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Heartfelt condolences from me and the boys from Maine. Having lost goldens in the past I can relate to the intense sense of loss you are feeling. I hope you will soon be able to smile at the fond memories you have of your pal.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

I am so very sorry about your Bailey.

I think we lost one of our Samoyeds, Gizmo, to a stroke around that age.
He never would have recovered. Couldn't eat or drink.

You did everything right.

You will see Bailey again at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am profoundly sorry for your loss. I know how much it must hurt to lose a loving doggie after so many years of being together. Everyone here understands what you're going through. Bless you and come here whenever you need support.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Am so sorry for your loss of Bailey, their loss whether expected or not always hurts like hell, and is the price we pay for their unconditional love. If and when you feel able to share more of Bailey's life, you will find support and comfort from others here, as sadly so many of us have been through this many times before.
> 
> I know that at the moment the thought of another dog will be the last thing on your mind, but believe me bringing another dog into our house when we have lost a loved one has for me been a life saver. It does not mean that you are replacing Bailey, that will never happen, but will be Bailey's legacy to you that you would be able to open your heart to another dog.
> 
> Run free, play with new friends and sleep softly Bailey


Nicely put and my condolences as well. And when the time is right, consider a rescue dog. A nice way to honor your old buddy by helping out a dog in need.

Best of luck!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I am so very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

No questions or what ifs, you loved Bailey and that is what matters. ((hugs)) 
I'm sorry about your sudden loss. Kowing it or not knowing sudden or over time, the loss is just as hard.

We lost a GSD within two weeks of being told he was sick - I sometimes wish we did not know and he passed in his sleep becuase he got to see us so sad about the knowledge we were going to have to let him go.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Take whatever time you need to grieve for your Bailey - don't rush the process for anyone and if it helps to go on and on in posts here, please do so. When you heal to the point where you start smiling at memories, please don't honor your heart dog by refusing to even think about getting another golden or doggy because of the pain he left behind. Instead, when you are able to, focus on the 10 years of laugher, love, and support that Bailey gave you and know that any dog lucky enough to have you and your husband as family will not only be blessed but will bless your home once again with laughter, love, and support. Thinking of you in this terrible time.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Dear sas,

I am so sorry for your loss of Baily. It sounds like he did take the decision making out of it for you. Baily sounds like he was a great dog.


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh my goodness...I am so sorry for your loss. Having just gone through what you are feeling, I completely understand. I too could not be in the house without our beloved Sampson and grieved like I lost a child. My daughter even said Sampson was like a brother to her. Please know...it WILL get easier. It won't seem like it, but it does. I actually felt guilty because I grieved more over Sampson than I did when I lost both my grandparents last December. But he was with us 24/7 and was like a true member of our family. You will be in my thoughts and prayers in the days/weeks ahead. Soon you will be able to smile when you think of Bailey and not cry every time you think of her. Hugs to your family...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. We are still hear to hear all your fascinating stories about Bailey. Most of us have gone through losses before, so we do understand.

I have often found that opening your heart to another dog, often helps the pain. Bailey would want you to continue giving your love to another.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Bailey.


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

So so sorry.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I understand how difficult things must be for you and your family. I am so so sorry.

When you are ready, I would also love to hear some stories about Bailey.


----------



## beauindie (Aug 20, 2009)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

My sincere condolences for your tragic loss. 

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free and play hard at the bridge. When your ready please tell us about your Bailey.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your heartbreaking loss. People without pets don't understand how they are family & the loss for them can be as great. Our whole family had a rough time. You keep expecting to turn around to see them there, or at the door to greet you. Time helps, but you will always have that special place in your heart. We were so devastated I never thought we would get another one. I didn't want to go through it again. Yet, it was me, before even the kids, that decided on another, it was almost a year for us. Then we even added second one about 6 months after. We now have 2 Goldens. There are others that are ready right away for another. So, hopefully when the time is right for you, you may decide to add another to your family.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for you loss. I know what you're going through. I just lost my 10 year old rat terrier to a stroke at the end of October. I still think of him daily and, in fact, had a dream about him last night.

My thoughts are with you.

Kris


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry you lost Bailey and that it was so very sudden that you didn't et to day good-bye or be prepared. I know the feeling of "not MY dog, are you sure?".

My husband sent me a link to the rainbow section of this forum when my golden died 3 years ago. I couldn't handle it and didn't join then. I finally returned last January in a quest for hope and help with my current golden's health issues. This forum has proven to be a wealth of support and information.

If you do come back, please share Bailey with us. We will understand all your feelings and will cherish him with you. It isn't as good as having him back, but it does help.



sas said:


> I posted my first post here last Monday after taking my 10 yr old golden to a teaching hospital when he appeared to lose use of one hind leg and stopped eating & drinking. I was up all that night b/c I'd never spent a night in this house without him. I've never been apart from him for these 10 years. I decided I was going to drive to the vet facility at dawn to see him and discuss options. Before I could I received a call. Bailey stopped breathing at 2:30 a.m. They don't know why. I had no idea his life was even in danger. It took them a long time to convince me they were talking about MY dog, MY Bailey.
> 
> I cannot express the shock and heartbreak this past week has brought. My husband and I are lost w/out Bailey. Neither of us expected the incredible depression to follow. We cannot be in the house b/c we've never been here without him. We both took the week of work, picked him up and buried him in his favorite spot in the yard with his frisbee and toy monkey. We have been crying ever since. The vet facility offered to do an autopsy but said we could not have his body back if they did, only ashes. My husband said no, he wanted Bailey home. I had to respect that though I desperately wanted to know what happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for you sudden loss of Bailey. I understand the engulfing emptiness and roaring silence that their absence leaves. When I lost my Ollie it was the same for me. Only time can ease the pain and sorrow that you feel. I hope that one day your heart will again be filled with the joy that only a golden can bring.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the sudden loss of your sweet Bailey. We all know the loss you have been thru so please dont apoligize about going on about him. You can come here anytime and post pictures and stories about your Bailey, many have and feel that it does help. It hurts so much because they love us so unconditionally with all their heart so when they are gone the loss hurts that much more. 
I know you think that you wont ever want to get another dog but I think that the best way you can honor Bailey is to get another dog. They dont replace the one that passes but help the pain to be less intense. 
My heart goes out to you and I hope you will stick around. My hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh Boy. Losing your heart dog, can be one of the most devastating things that can ever happen to you. I have been there, and I don't know if I will EVER get over it. But it did make room in my heart for another beautiful Golden.
Our prayers are with you. Stay tough, your boy is in a great place now


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry. I know too well how cold and empty the house feels when a beloved pet passes away. You're raw right now....as you go through the mourning you will start to heal a bit at a time. My thoughts are with you at this difficult time and please know you can come here any time if you need to "talk".


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

So sorry for your loss...sending out thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## unclelar (Oct 10, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Awwww, I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sending gentle hugs during this difficult time.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Loss of a heartfriend is devastating. That empty, terrible feeling you have will decrease as the days go by. Just remember the lessons that Bailey taught you about love and forgiveness & another Golden Heart will fill your life. A very, very, very good book to read right now would be "Bliss To You" by Trixie Koontz, dog, and member of Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about the sudden loss of Bailey.....we lost one of our GRs in March of this year to bloat..he was 8. It was very sudden and unexpected.

I agree with the some of the posters...if you are able, please open your heart to another puppy/dog when you are ready. We didn't think we could go through the horrible heartache of losing another dog but being a 1 dog household wasn't for us and only a week and a half after losing Phoenix, we brought home Austin and 1 month later, Lincoln. Although Phoenix was an absolute treasure and we loved him more than anything, having the 2 puppies brought back some life into our home and gave our senior GR some new buddies......we couldn't love them more!!

Again, so sorry for your loss!!!! Take care.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. We lost our Jake one year ago today and it was also very sudden and unexpected. I will be keeping you and your family in my thoughts during this time.

RIP Bailey...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Our hearts seem so empty when they leave us. I hope, with time, your fond memories will begin to ease the hurt!


----------

